
Ask HN: Is there a OpenSource projects looking for work? - westonplatter0
Maybe I&#x27;m just niave, but I think it would be cool for OS projects to voice small, discrete needs on a monthly basis for developers who are looking to dabble in a different project without committing to maintaining an entire project.<p>EG, I&#x27;d love to have someone tell me about an OS project that needs 10 hrs of golang or python work that I could pick up for fun.
======
mtmail
[https://up-for-grabs.net/](https://up-for-grabs.net/) has a list/search-
engine for special marked github issues.

------
westonplatter0
Ie, similar to HN: Who's Hiring (June 2018)

